# Casey



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Anyone besides me getting really tired seeing Casey getting 30-40 mins a game? They have to be playing to lose now.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

When Casey isn't shooting well, he doesn't bring anything to the table. He hasn't been shooting well the last couple of games, and it really exposes how weak his all-around game is.. it's nice that he tries so hard on defense and whatnot, but his natural ability just isn't that great...

With Amare back his minutes are going to plummet, but I think Casey is a nice guy to have around just because he's a good role player and a good guy.. but I agree that seeing him get heavy minutes is kind of painful..


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*options*

Jacobson-
he is doing fine, however now his minutes will drop, and I think this means his shooting will suffer even more. 

We need role players, and I do like Jacobson,, but unless he devolps even more, IO definently think we need to explore options of drafting another SG/sf in the Draft (possible Josh SMith) or Igudula, and either get Casey to step it up, but leave


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*props*

he hit some BIG shots down the stretch, gotta hand it to him... clutch shooting!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

If his shots fall, he can pretty deadly on offense. But unless he makes a huge improvement to the rest of his game, he shouldn't be playing so many minutes. Just a nice roleplayer to have as of now.


----------

